# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Core drilling vs dyna bolting glass fence

## dan76n

I'm looking at installing a frameless glass fence on our front balcony and the spigots that hold the glass panels would be on rendered brickwork.
Is it best to core drill the rendered brickwork or use dyna bolts to attach spigots?
i have read core drilling is the strongest but is this the case in brickwork?

----------


## cyclic

I would not fix to bricks no matter how you do it, as they will not be strong enough to hold a glass panel.

----------


## lazydays

Core drilling over dynabolts but as pointed out it still depends on the holding structure. Core drilling holes are usually only about 300mm deep and use Tech Flow Grout to fill holes

----------


## dan76n

Thanks guys,
I've attached some pics of what I have. The front is 3.10 mtrs and the sides are 1.25 mtrs. 
I would only be using 1 panel on each side and and 2 on the front. If I was to use those little "D" shaped side clamps that can be used with glass would this be suitable? I would also have a hand railing along the top on the inside.
I'm really just trying to change the front facade a little of the house and I think Glass looks a lot better than the metal.
i was also looking at timber laminate for the 2 metal posts on the piers which I looked into a while ago but have yet to come up with a plan to do this properly.

----------


## lazydays

Can't see any problem with what you propose but I only install fences. You should get expert advice in balcony situations. The closest I come to an edge is 65mm. I think balcony laws are minimum height of 1.0m, using 1200mm pool glass panels are a little high for balconies and any drop of over 1.0m needs a handrail 
P.S...use these guys, and side fixing could also be an option http://robco.com.au/frameless-glass-balustrade/

----------


## dan76n

> Can't see any problem with what you propose but I only install fences. You should get expert advice in balcony situations. The closest I come to an edge is 65mm. I think balcony laws are minimum height of 1.0m, using 1200mm pool glass panels are a little high for balconies and any drop of over 1.0m needs a handrail 
> P.S...use these guys, and side fixing could also be an option Frameless Glass Balustrade - ROBCO

  thanks for that. Funnily enough I found them on google the other night so plan to take a drive out and see them.

----------


## METRIX

> I'm looking at installing a frameless glass fence on our front balcony and the spigots that hold the glass panels would be on rendered brickwork.
> Is it best to core drill the rendered brickwork or use dyna bolts to attach spigots?
> i have read core drilling is the strongest but is this the case in brickwork?

  Dynas are not strong enough for glass panels anywhere, let alone on a 2nd story, coredrill or chemset is the only way. 
Bunnings sell the glass panels, spigots etc, but when you add up the price it's quite expensive, it seems cheap at around $70 for the glass but everything else is expensive, I have a mate who works our cheaper than Bunnings per m, he supplies Australian made glass not chinese made like Highgrove.

----------


## dan76n

Sorry guys, by dynabolt I really just ment the flanged posts that are bolted down. So would Chemset hold it?

----------


## lazydays

Robco, the link I gave you also rent out core drills for $90.

----------

